
Presentation Skills Considered Harmful - lobo_tuerto
http://seriouspony.com/blog/2013/10/4/presentation-skills-considered-harmful
======
lostboys67
A good grasp of rhetoric is also needed

ethos: The speaker is perceived by the audience as credible (or not).

•pathos: The speaker attempts to persuade the audience by making them feel
certain emotions.

•logos: The speaker attempts to persuade the audience by the use of arguments
that they will perceive as logical.

I found the best way a speaking in front of a big audience is practice and
also write out your speech or main talking points before hand.

